# Fastback Questions



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, I am checking out this bike and was wondering how original and what a fair price range would be?  Thank you for any information, Frank


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 20, 2016)

Someone bought this for 40 bucks.  I think they got a pretty good deal.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes great deal for sure


----------



## rbgolf01 (Mar 22, 2016)

so I got a long time ago this 66 fastback... I looked up the serial number. it says there were 20" fastbacks in 66 in the Violet color... but the tires listed are 20 by 1 2/3 ,whats up with that ? mine had these crazy knobby as well as having odd spacing , what  seems extreme between the wheel and fender ?. as I missing something here is it just  the way the tire fender spacing is ? and where am going to get those size tires ?


----------



## rbgolf01 (Mar 22, 2016)

heres a few more


----------



## rusty63 (Mar 22, 2016)

The wheels have been swapped out. You want S-5 wheels, which will be 20x1 3/8. These rims are larger diameter than the ones on there now.

Go look at some other Fastbacks and you will see how they are supposed to look.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2016)

rbgolf01 said:


> so I got a long time ago this 66 fastback... I looked up the serial number. it says there were 20" fastbacks in 66 in the Violet color... but the tires listed are 20 by 1 2/3 ,whats up with that ? mine had these crazy knobby as well as having odd spacing , what  seems extreme between the wheel and fender ?. as I missing something here is it just  the way the tire fender spacing is ? and where am going to get those size tires ?
> ]




Can't really tell what rims are on there (S-2 S-7) but they appear to have been swapped out and not the S-5's that were used.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Mar 23, 2016)

So where in the world did they get the wrong rs with a a freewheel rear cluster?...ok so I guess the hunt is on for wheels ?..rs ....aurghh I knew it didn't look right when I got it,but what a deal. I got it at a police auction pretty cheap


----------

